# seamless mp integration



## cmj1685 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I am looking for the most efficient seamless way of integrating my mp3 collection to my car audio system. My car audio system is completely factory(06GTi). i do not want to use ipod hookup. Maybe interested in car pc to store my mp3s or any other suggestions or advice would help.
Thank you,


----------

